

Cryptographic Data Structures - bren2013
http://blog.bren2010.io/2015/04/07/data-structures.html

======
rawnlq
What are some applications of this? If an attacker has access to memory
there's not much left you can do right?

Or is the use case similar to why you would want to zero out the memory used
to store password strings?

~~~
bren2013
There are lots of scenarios where you would want to let an untrusted
intermediary handle critical operations for you without actually having to
build trust with them.

Typical example: Certificate authorities distribute CRLs primarily through
untrusted channels and third parties to lower their operating cost. The CRLs
are signed so its a win-win for everybody.

